# ALDI Grills/Smoker 5/16



## Geebs (May 9, 2018)

Hey All, 

I was browsing the Aldi ad this morning and saw a few things on sale I thought some on here might like to see. 

Char-Broil Kamander Kamado Grill- $249.99
Range Master Electric Smoker $99.99
Range Master 4-Burner Gas Grill $139.99

They also have this cool little Gazebo that is tailored for grilling thats on sale for $69.99

My advice is if you are interested, get there first thing in the morning that day when they open. They usually only get 2-3 of each and they go fast.


----------



## That's My Favorite (Jun 13, 2018)

Greetings fellow smokers!

Please forgive any errors in my first post. I saw this week's Aldi ad (in Chicago/NWI) and the price of the Char-Broil Kamander Kamado Grill has dropped to $199.99. I'll be checking it out:https://www.aldi.us/en/weekly-speci...detail/ps/p/char-broil-kamander-kamado-grill/
If anybody has one of these,please let us know how you like it. 

Thanks, Happy smoking!


----------



## SCOTT LEE (Oct 28, 2018)

I have one and love it.  The hardest part for me is to realize I don't need that much charcoal to cook.  I have been doing a line across the bottom maybe 3-4 wide and 2-3 deep.  Light 8-10 coals and put on one end, damper down after you start building temps and let it run all day.


----------

